# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Medicinaal morfine gebruik versus karakterverandeingen

## jelisawetha

Een vriendin slikt al een maand of 5 denk ik morfine tegen pijn ivm zenuw pijn en littekenweefsel in haar rug. daarnaast heeft ze acute reuma.
Als ik haar uit belangstelling opbel krijg ik de laatste tijd de wind van voren, niemand heeft interesse en zij crepeert van de pijn. Iedereen belt alleen als hun past etc. Nu vraag ik me af of ze zo hoog van de toren blaast omdat het - in mijn ogen - langdurig slikken van de morfine voor karakter veranderingen zorgt. Of dat het langdurig pijnlijden misschien te zwaar op haar drukt, maar ik heb langzamerhand geen zin om bij elk telefoontje een grote mond te krijgen. 
Wie heeft goede raad of een verklaring voor dergelijke reacties ?

----------


## Onassa

He hoi,

Tja, ik denk dat het aan de morfine ligt hoor.
Ikzelf gebruik dagelijk tramadol(ook een morfine achtige pijnstiller) en ik gebruik het eigenlijk puur omdat ik er mijn depressies beter mee onder controle houd.
Dus het heeft voor mij ook een werking op geestelijk gebied.
Jou vriendin reageert geestelijk ook anders dan je gewend bent.
Ik ga er geestelijk op vooruit (naast de anti depressiva) en zij word er geestelijk wat "bozer" van.
Ik denk dat je er gewoon doorheen moet prikken hoewel het tuurlijk niet leuk is steeds een boze vriendin aan de foon te hebben.
Succes in ieder geval ermee.

----------

